# bob the betta is having issues...



## missloopy (Jun 7, 2010)

so my daughter's betta, bob... is a half moon double tail. he's sorta opal/pink/white. 

it's been a stressful time, and i forgot to clean the 6 gal tank for a couple weeks. it started to get a little bit of green algae. so i did a water change, with water conditioner. the tank is pretty & clean again, but bob.... not so much.

bob has a bit of fin rot. i found plenty of information on that.. i've been changing out the water every other day... i added a bit of non-iodized salt.

what i haven't found info on is the random dark blue sort of metallic spots & streaks that have started to show up all over his body/fins/tail, especially towards the back. the only thing i have found says that this may be from his food... it seemed a sudden change, but then, i obviously wasn't paying much attention to him for the better part of two weeks... but it had to have happened in that window.

anyone else have such a drastic change in colors?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the color change is from stress most likely


----------



## missloopy (Jun 7, 2010)

that drastically? everything i read about stress color changes had them getting pale/dull/grey... he seems to be doing much better already, thank goodness... the deep metallic blue just didn't match any info i'd found.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

missloopy said:


> that drastically? everything i read about stress color changes had them getting pale/dull/grey... he seems to be doing much better already, thank goodness... the deep metallic blue just didn't match any info i'd found.


well i can imagine it depends on the color of the betta itself.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

wel some bettas change colors from time to time..i dont think its ammonia burn


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yes, bettas will change from time to time. It also depends on the lighting and they way you look at them. For example up close my betta looks red, further away he looks red and blue, and sometimes he looks red and blue, it depends on how you look at them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

ur betta is stress/sick. what u can do is, turn his light off, make sure its dark, add some salt, as for me i like to use IAL or banana leaves. if u got none or cant get a hold on them, u can use pimafix and melafix. leave him in the dark for a day or 2.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Can you get a pic????


----------



## missloopy (Jun 7, 2010)

i don't think it's stress. the tank has been clean for a couple weeks now, the inflammation on his fins is gone, he swims around actively, shows off when i come in & look at him.... eats happily... but every day he is more blue. 

this isn't subtle. this isn't "sometimes in a certain light" like a lot of the duochrome shades... this is from pale peach to deep shimmering blue. in splotches & streaks, but more every day. 

i am cleaning his tank today... i will try & take a picture in the bright light when he is in his little bowl so you can see. 

it's weird, yes... but he just doesn't seem sick at all.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

wel it might be his age,, if he was pretty young when you got him, he may be getting his real colors now


----------



## missloopy (Jun 7, 2010)

*Meet Bob!*

so, the flash made the color look lighter than it is... but he looks washed out without it. there are pics of both to compare.


----------



## missloopy (Jun 7, 2010)

i have no idea how old he was when i got him (petco), but i have only had him a couple months.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It just looks like his color is naturally progressing 
We had a betta who was almost white when we bought him, and since, his colors have fluctuated a couple times before settling into being mostly dark with white edges around his fins. Most bettas will change somewhat as they age.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

He looks fine to me, I have a betta that looks exactly the same. I don't think you have anything to worry about.  They change colours in different lighting and moods.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

he seems pretty young since he isnt showing a hump tht older bettas get..hes probably getting his realy colors ...very pretty betta though


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

ForMany said:


> ur betta is stress/sick. what u can do is, turn his light off, make sure its dark, add some salt, as for me i like to use IAL or banana leaves. if u got none or cant get a hold on them, u can use pimafix and melafix. leave him in the dark for a day or 2.


DO not use prima fix or mela fix or bettas as it can melt the labrinth organ and thats what they NEED to breathe......


----------

